# Welcome to ADEXI ✧ Slice of Life / Office / Drama RP Server



## theWiitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Welcome to ADEXI, the leader in software security. Located in LA, ADEXI is the first and only company to offer uncompromised visibility and near real-time remediation of security breaches at the source. Embedded in more than 500 million devices, our ADEXI Persistence self-healing endpoint security technology gives IT pros complete control over devices and data. No other technology has the power to withstand user error or malicious attacks, and return devices to an original state of safety and efficacy.

Our cloud-based platform gives IT and security professionals absolute awareness and control of devices, data and applications — whether on or off the network, or in the hands of an unauthorized user. With ADEXI, you can enhance IT asset management, protect sensitive data, reduce insider threats, and ensure compliance.

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*We Are Hiring ​*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
 We are a collaborative, innovative and supportive place to make your mark on the world of security. Our partners include the biggest technology companies in the world, and our technology makes self-healing endpoint security a reality for businesses, educational institutions and healthcare facilities. We hire smart, driven people who want to create, support, sell, and market amazing security solutions. Our agile, high energy culture rewards top performance and the contributions of those passionate about our collective growth and success. If you're ready for much more than just a job, we’d like to hear from you.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
​_The story thus far ..._

CEO Archie Chapman has mysteriously retired from his long-standing position within ADEXI, leaving behind no sign of himself in his office nor their systems. The only thing his two officers found upon entering his office was a handwritten letter outlining what Mr. Chapman had done, and asking them to work together to find the next CEO in their upcoming hiring event. Within that group was the person who was meant to take over his position. Archie also expressly told them that the CFO and COO were not to take his spot or they would be terminated. It went on to explain that he thought his Officers were the pinnacle of their positions, and he didn't wish for power to go to their heads. He also gave them both enormous raises effective that very same day, which would stay in place as long as they promised to keep his wish in mind.

The Chief Officers were mystified, and of course held an investigation into if this was real or foul play, bringing the President into the fold as well. The three of them and their internal team, with the help of a private eye, found nothing that suggested it was foul play, and it was determined that Archie Chapman had orchestrated it all himself. Loyal employees, and friends, that they were, the Officers took up Archie's request with the help of the President, and they began the interview trials. The lines were long, and it took them weeks to narrow it down to the people that are here with you now. The upper management explained to the new hires that the position of CEO was open, and that the best employee would take that chair if they proved themselves to hardworking individuals, with the hopes that they could weed out the unworthy ones first. All it did was spark a fire in the new hires, and here we start our story. Who will climb the ranks and prove themselves worthy of running a Forbes 500 company, and under what circumstances?

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

*Join us on Discord to start your ascent as one of the top business leaders in the world!

Join the ADEXI Discord Server!*​


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 3, 2019)

We have plenty of upper and middle management positions open!


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 3, 2019)

*b u m p *


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 4, 2019)

"Don't forget to take a free mint in the reception~"


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 7, 2019)

*b u m p*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 7, 2019)

Question: Is there currently a job available that involves being a pyromaniac or a chef that like things to be super well-done?


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 8, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Question: Is there currently a job available that involves being a pyromaniac or a chef that like things to be super well-done?


Not specifically, but you could probably work with fire if you're in the Industrial/Commercial or Military Division. It's an office space, but the "clients" are essentially anyone with money, so you could potentially be working on a security system that deals with flame protection, incinerators, etc.


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 8, 2019)

We're still looking for higher up positions!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 8, 2019)

How about working as an expert for making quite literal firewalls? There ain’t no better kinds of walls than the kind that you can grill a steak with, ya know?


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 10, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How about working as an expert for making quite literal firewalls? There ain’t no better kinds of walls than the kind that you can grill a steak with, ya know?


Ahahaha, I mean if you want to be ADEXI's executive chef, I'd be happy to have you!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2019)

Ima be honest though, I don’t actually know much of anything about what the characters are supposed to be doing, other than sitting in an office all day and not setting fire to everything.


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 12, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Ima be honest though, I don’t actually know much of anything about what the characters are supposed to be doing, other than sitting in an office all day and not setting fire to everything.


So the premise of this RP is to climb the management ladder and make it to the CEO position. It's not a 9 - 5 office, so employees are welcome to come and go as they see fit (makes it easier to RP with each other, instead of being stuck in the building). The idea is to make friends and enemies, scheme your way into the good graces of the CFO and COO, who are the ones that make the decision as to who will be the next CEO. Those two also aren't eligible for taking the spot, and neither is the President, so it makes it a bit more fair for everyone.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 12, 2019)

Can you be a world-endingly adorable and mischievously fuzzy girl that plays pranks on others and still get CEO?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 12, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can you be a world-endingly adorable and mischievously fuzzy girl that plays pranks on others and still get CEO?


So a Jim from The Office and Tsunoda from Aggretsuko character?


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> So a Jim from The Office and Tsunoda from Aggretsuko character?


Yup, that would work!


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 12, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can you be a world-endingly adorable and mischievously fuzzy girl that plays pranks on others and still get CEO?


I mean, you can definitely aim for CEO! You could do it!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 13, 2019)

theWiitch said:


> I mean, you can definitely aim for CEO! You could do it!


In this case, does CEO stand for Chief Executive Officer? Or does it stand for the Cutest Empress’ Opulence?


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 13, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> In this case, does CEO stand for Chief Executive Officer? Or does it stand for the Cutest Empress’ Opulence?


I guess it depends on who holds the CEO title LOL


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 14, 2019)

*b u m p*


----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 15, 2019)

How about a corporate pilot? I refuse to believe in a Fortune 500 company forgoing some form of private jet.


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 15, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> How about a corporate pilot? I refuse to believe in a Fortune 500 company forgoing some form of private jet.


Absolutely we'd have a private jet, and we would definitely need a pilot! I am curious as to how you would fit in <.<


----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 15, 2019)

theWiitch said:


> Absolutely we'd have a private jet, and we would definitely need a pilot! I am curious as to how you would fit in <.<



Hmm...how about a test pilot? So, working offsite, flight testing equipment (probably for the military branch), but checks into HQ regularly?


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 15, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> Hmm...how about a test pilot? So, working offsite, flight testing equipment (probably for the military branch), but checks into HQ regularly?


Now that's creative, I love it. Stealth planes for other company leaders, etc, maybe? You should drop in ~


----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 15, 2019)

Well, maybe not stealth. But testing out new electronics packages for various purposes. Things that require  communication, where electronic security is concerned.

Anyway, the specifics aren't important for now. I'll drop in later tonight.


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 17, 2019)

Lots of space for folks to slip into! Hybrid employees welcome as well ~ (multi divisions)


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 20, 2019)

*b u m p*


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 28, 2019)

We've got a great core group now, but we still need more folks! Managerial positions and employees are needed ~


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 31, 2019)

*b u m p*


----------



## Anibusvolts (Sep 1, 2019)

"Don't mind me! Just dealing with some broken ribs and a minor stroke! I'm still willing to meet ya!!!"


----------



## theWiitch (Sep 4, 2019)

"Casually going back to work because someone tried to kill me, welcome to ADEXI."


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 16, 2019)

Is there a minimal daily activity requirement? Some days I'm feeling RP and some days I'm not (and I also have a full-time job) so I wouldn't want to join if I'd be missing out on a lot of stuff. And I would be using a character other than my sona.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Sep 19, 2019)

No daily requirement. A workday gets spread over the week, so drop in and out at your leisure. Though, do try to show up weekly.


----------

